# Pizza Dough



## powerplantop (Oct 6, 2018)

This pizza dough is really good. The only problem is it takes 4 days to make.

212 grams Bread Flour King Arthur in the blue bag
128 grams Water
3.5 grams Yeast
6.5 grams salt Kosher or sea salt

Weigh out all of your Ingredients.

To a stand mixer add all of your water and yeast. Add roughly half of your bread flour to the bowl. Using the dough hook mix on low for 5 minutes. Stop occasionally to scrape the bowl.

Let the dough rest for 20 minutes.
Mix the remaining flour with the salt.
Add the remaining flour and salt to the stand mixer and mix for 15 minutes. Stop occasionally to scrape the bowl. You might even have to knead in a bit of the flour.
Take a round plastic container and poke a hole in the lid (for gas to escape). Lightly oil the bowl.
When the dough has finished mixing tuck it into a ball and add it to the plastic container. Place the dough in the refrigerator. Minimum one day but four or five days makes amazing crust.

One hour before using the dough take it out of the fridge and let it come to room tempature.
Place the pizza stone in the oven and preheat to 500F. Let it sit at 500F for at least 30 Minutes before cooking your pizza.
Layout a sheet of parchment paper that is close to the size of your stone. Place the dough ball on the parchment paper and using your fingertips shape your pizza. Add your toppings and let rest for 10 minutes.

Transfer your pizza to the stone, I leave mine on the parchment paper. Cook for eight to ten minutes.

Easy Vegan Pizza Dough Recipe.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> This pizza dough is really good. The only problem is it takes 4 days to make.
> 
> 212 grams Bread Flour King Arthur in the blue bag
> 128 grams Water
> ...


More or less the same as my pizza dough although I exchange a small amount of olive oil (probably a teaspoonful for this quantity of flour) in place of the equal amount of water.

And for no other reason than that I was taught to do so when I first learned yeast cookery, I add a little sugar to encourage the yeast (possibly a good pinch for this amount of yeast).

Incidentally, I find that raw dough survives well in the freezer so I often make double the amount of pizza dough, roll it out into bases (approx 6" diameter as I live alone)and stash in the freezer for use within a week or so). They defrost while you're sorting out the toppings and heating the oven. Useful when minding a neighbour's child in an emergency or you fancy a pizza in a hurry.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2018)

I will have to try freezing it. It would be nice to have when I get that pizza urge. Last time I made a triple batch in my Kitchen Aid and it was just about all that it could handel. I had to lean on it to keep it from bunching up.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you, James.  One of these days I want to make my own pizza crust and I'll give yours a try.  

Your finished pizza is mouthwatering!   I *love* artichoke hearts on pizza.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2018)

Sure look delicious. Can it be doubled?


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, James.  One of these days I want to make my own pizza crust and I'll give yours a try.
> 
> Your finished pizza is mouthwatering!   I *love* artichoke hearts on pizza.



This is a good one. This Spring in Barcelona I tried to eat all of the fresh artichokes in Spain.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Sure look delicious. Can it be doubled?



Yes, just after making the dough put each one in its own container. I have done a triple batch in my Kitchen aid mixer but that was all that it wanted. My wife was laughing as I held it down.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> This pizza dough is really good. The only problem is it takes 4 days to make.
> 
> 212 grams Bread Flour King Arthur in the blue bag
> 128 grams Water
> ...



You're the first person I've ever heard confirm the multi-days rest thing for pizza dough..

When I was a kid, I delivered pizzas as a side job for a few years. I often helped the other workers fold boxes, carry in sacks of flour, and containers of syrup for the fpuntain sodas.

I always thought that it was so neat how the dough was made in a giant mixer, then apportioned, and put into oiled round aluminum containers, where I helped stack and carry them into the walk-in fridge.

The pizza baker guy used to come into the back and tell us how to rotate the resting dough tins, saying that we needed to rotate them as ordered. 

After watching dozens of shows about pizza dough over the years, one might think that freshly made is better. 

We could all use a little rest to be at our best, I guess,


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 8, 2018)

buckytom said:


> "After watching dozens of shows about pizza dough over the years, one might think that freshly made is better. "
> 
> ,


Well, yes, but we all need a fall-back position occasionally and being able to fish out a frozen home-made pizza base has it's place. I wouldn't freeze a fully made and cooked pizza, either home-made or shop-bought.

It's all very well for TV presenters to pontificate - they aren't working in the real world.

Bread-making day today so might make a couple of pizza bases for the freezer and one for tonight's supper.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2018)

The measured balls of dough in tins that I mentioned wasn't ever frozen.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 8, 2018)

How big pizza does this make?   I have to scale it up to three


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 8, 2018)

Like Mad Cook, I use a little bit of sugar with my yeast and always use some olive oil in the dough.  



We've frozen pizza dough that we've bought from Publix.  They sell it in plastic bags.  It doesn't rise quite as good as fresh, but works just fine, especially for thin crust pizza after freezing. 



 Just a tip, you can use pizza dough with oil in it to make great garlic rolls.  Just shape, place in a pan touching, let overise until they are really puffy but not to point of collapsing then cook in a hot oven, 425, and let bake until done, time depends on size and number of rolls.  I've found that a mix of of EVOO and veg oil in about a 2:1 ratio, with a bunch of finely chopped garlic makes a good oil to douse the rolls in.  I generally cook the oil with the garlic in it for a minute or so in the microwave to get that raw harsh garlic taste out, then let it cool while rolls are rising and baking.


I stripped the "fail safe" gear in our KA mixer while making a batch of dough for eight 12-inch pizzas.  Craig just LOVED fixing that.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 8, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2RB1KcNtAM

I often find I cheat and do this Jamie Oliver simple quick easy crust ready in 2 minutes or less but I bake mine as he shows a stove top method as well


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 8, 2018)

PS I also add oregano, basil, etc to the dough and it’s great


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> I stripped the "fail safe" gear in our KA mixer while making a batch of dough for eight 12-inch pizzas.  Craig just LOVED fixing that.



Hmm, wete they metal gears? 
A well engineered machine with metal gears should never strip, or slip. Or at least not for a long time. Nylon or other plastic gears suck, even if angled on a bias properly. And even then they still slip.

Did Craigsy invent any new swear words fixing it? That's always fun.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 8, 2018)

They were all metal except the one.  Craig felt it was a fail safe to prevent the motor from burning out.  

No new swear words.  There were some TNT ones though. He's actually really good with stuff like that, just annoyed that I overloaded it so.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2018)

Interesting. the non-metal gear was the sacrificial one.

for next time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8tVxk6Nj4


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2018)

I stripped the same gear making too much bagel dough at once. Paid to get it fixed. Works great now that I reduced the recipe.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 9, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I stripped the same gear making too much bagel dough at once. Paid to get it fixed. Works great now that I reduced the recipe.



My KA had specific instructions on how much dough it was designed to mix (rated for 14 cups, but the biggest batch I ever make is 35 ounces (~7 cups) of flour).  

It also has a very pointed warning to only knead dough with the spiral dough hook on the #2 speed setting, not faster or slower.



> NOTE: Use Speed 2 to mix or knead
> yeast doughs. Use of any other speed
> creates high potential for Stand Mixer
> failure. The PowerKnead™ spiral dough
> ...


----------



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Interesting. the non-metal gear was the sacrificial one.
> 
> for next time:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8tVxk6Nj4



Is that you Johnny?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 10, 2018)

Swedish is is more potent , this dough lives in large container and  every morning it comes out to say hello... So I knock some air out of it.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 11, 2018)

This dough is a nope, it doesnt work with what I have in this country,  it took over the fridge , rose over the edge, lifted the lid every morning and I am tired of   having large box the size of the whole bottom of my fridge, so no, do not like. Also very salty. If I try it again, I will use less salt and way less yeast.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Swedish is is more potent , this dough lives in large container and  every morning it comes out to say hello... So I knock some air out of it.


The Swedish *yeast*, is that what's more potent?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes yeast, sorry I missed a word again and today I have fever.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 14, 2018)

Just as a post script:-

A (British) chef on TV this AM was demo'ing pizza dough using 00 flour. It wasn't made clear what the advantage was over English strong bread flour but I have some 00 in my flour crock so I might have a go. I've used 00 when making pasta but not with yeast cookery. It's supposed to give a crisper crust.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 15, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Just as a post script:-
> 
> A (British) chef on TV this AM was demo'ing pizza dough using 00 flour. It wasn't made clear what the advantage was over English strong bread flour but I have some 00 in my flour crock so I might have a go. I've used 00 when making pasta but not with yeast cookery. It's supposed to give a crisper crust.



I have to ask.... what is 00 flour?  That's not a variety that I've ever heard of... more that common language which separates us.  Is that like Semolina, which is what I've always seen recommended for pasta?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2018)

With apologies to James, I don't see myself planning 4 days ahead to make pizza dough. It was a big step for me to make a batch of dough the day before.

I have had no issues with freezing homemade dough. I have a recipe that makes enough for three 16" pizzas and I freeze two of them routinely. 

My KA mixer is not the big guy with all metal gears. Mine has the sacrificial plastic/nylon gear that I've replaced once. KA makes mixers with both setups.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 15, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I have to ask.... what is 00 flour?  That's not a variety that I've ever heard of... more that common language which separates us.  Is that like Semolina, which is what I've always seen recommended for pasta?




Yes, finely ground durum wheat/semolina.  It also adds a slightly I would say nutty taste.  



My main go to pizza dough has a bit of finely ground cornmeal and whole wheat flour in the dough.  Sometimes, if I don't feel like digging through the freezer (I keep flours other than unbleached AP in the freezer so they don't go stale) for the "specialty" flours, I'll just use all AP.  However, we do seem to like the crust better when the other flours are added.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I have to ask.... what is 00 flour?  That's not a variety that I've ever heard of... more that common language which separates us.  Is that like Semolina, which is what I've always seen recommended for pasta?


 It's an Italian flour. Here's an article that describes it and a quick explanation of the Italian flour grading system.

What is Italian 00 flour?


----------

